# Hot new bait for '08??



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I put some of my Christmas giftcards to use and picked up a 4" swimbait aluminum mold. This thing has so much detail it's crazy. I hope they turn out as good as the mold looks. Perfect timing too, I got home today and had 2 boxes, one with the mold and the other with a fresh gallon of Lurecraft plastic! Well it's off to the basement for the rest of the Winter!!

Here's a pic of the mold, anyone interested in this should really check out 
www.bobstackleshack.com these things are top notch! I'll post a few pics later of the finished product.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

They turned out pretty good! 1 hour in the basement and these are what I have to show for it, 6 of each color.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Lookin good Parma! The shallows on Erie won't be safe this year for the smallies. They won't be able to stay away from those baits!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That is pretty slick!!!!!!!!! I was waiting for you to post some of your creations! LOL 

Parma is that just poured into the top of the mold?

Also how long does it take to set?

Thanks
John


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, it's a 2 piece mold. I'd love to see how these molds are created. Plastic is poured into the top, it's ready to take out of the mold in about 1 minute. I take it out of the mold and it goes straight into a 10 gallon fish tank filled with cold water. The whole process to make 6 of one colors takes around 20-30 minutes.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

they look really good, i want to see how well they fish... are these replacing shaw stix?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

There will never be a replacement for Shawstix! Just an alternative.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Man them paddletails will probably make a wake coming through the water!
Lookin good! Any flavor enhancer additives available for the hand poured plastics?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

So do u heat your mold before pournig it?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

All Eyes said:


> Man them paddletails will probably make a wake coming through the water!
> Lookin good! Any flavor enhancer additives available for the hand poured plastics?



LureCraft makes a few different scent additives which use the same base as the plastic, so you can either add it to your hot plastic, or add some to a bag of baits after they are poured.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

My wife hates the flavor additives, but oh well. My favorite is garlic, it stinks up the whole house for a good hour. I ordered some cherry and grape this past order, she might like that a little better, but will the fish?? I like to add it to the hot plastic and get the flavor in the bait, you could also add a few drops in the bag. 

Peple, 
The first pour the mold is really cold from being in the basement. After that the mold gets warm real quick with all the hot plastic being poured into it. Never had an issue with a cold mold.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

OK, because my mold is small and it never fills all the way thru. But i made mine and it is from plaster of paris. I was thinking that i needed to warm it to get it to fill all the way. I also added vents so it would fill but that didnt help.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Those baits look good Jeff. I'll keep my eye on how you do on Ladue next year!


----------

